# Nützliches Addon für D2 Soloplayer(plugy)



## Steinmetz666 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte mal für die leute die jetzt mal wieder d2 rausgekramt haben und zoggen(solo),
ein nützliches addon anpreisen und zwar Plugy.
Pluggy erweitert eure schatzkiste um unendlich viele seiten also man muss nie wieder ein set item wegschmeißen (: 
Was sehr sinnvoll für solospieler ist da man nicht mulen kann, und ich denk es tut jedem weh wenn man ein setitem oder so ein cooles item wegschmeißen muss weil die kiste voll ist.
Aber das beste kommt noch ihr habt eine gemeinsame schatzkiste auch mit soviel platz wie ihr wollt d.h ihr könnt items an eure twinks weitergeben.
Und es gibt noch mehr sachen die man einstellen kann z.b ladderrunenwörter,die überQ und natürlich der Diabloclon kann auch auf erden wandeln (nur in hell und sauschwer solo).
Und noch viel mehr funzt aber nur bis v1.11 b weiß jetzt nicht ob das die aktuelle V ist oder ob es schon ne neue gibt.

http://djaftal.chez-alice.fr/download.html

einmal der link (auch nicht virenversuecht wer mir net glaubt geht auf indiablo oder d2 network und sucht da den link). Also bei mir macht d2 jetzt doppelt spaß und ich ich würde auch nicht mehr ohne plugy spieln.Ich hoffe ich konnte ein paar solospielern 
jetzt ihre spielfreude an d2 noch vergrößern(:
Installieren geht wie folgt im d2 ordner endpacken und dan die dateien aus dem ordner (plugy mod)
ins d2 verzeichnis kopieren müsst ihr ein bissel auspropieren welche ich mein nur die die so in dem ordner drin sind .
es gibt auch noch nen unterordner aber da muss man nichts rauskopieren mein ich zumindest (; müsst ihr ein bissel testen^^
Und starten dan über plugy exe und einstellungen werden in der readme sehr gut erklärt.
In diesem sinne fröhliches metzeln und viel glück bei der itemjagd(was ich fast vergessen hätte mit plugy könnt ihr auch eure talentpunkte neu verteilen also die stats sehr nützlich und ihr könnt so oft eure fertigkeiten umskillen wie ihr wollt also wer einmal mit plugy gespielt hatt wird nicht mehr drauf verzichten wollen)


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Hört sich ja alles ganz nett an, das würde mich vielleicht sogar mal für den Singleplayer begeistern können.

kleiner Hinweis: deinen Text zu lesen fiel mir sehr schwer, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ein paar Kommas etc setzen. Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis auf das Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (10. Juli 2008)

Jo, klingt wirklich interessant, glaub wenn ich nich B-Net zocken würd würd ich sowas wohl auch raufhauen klingt auf jeden Fall ziemlich praktisch...

Aktuellste Version is übrigens 1.12 also müsst man evtl halt manuell patchen, wenns nur bis 1.11b geht *denk*


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich Manuell patchen will kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

This patch cannot be applied because it is for a differnt version of the game.

Das heißt so viel wie:

Dieser Patch kann nicht angewant werden, weil er für eine andere Version den Spiels ist.


Ich habe die Deutsche Version von D2 und habe auch den Deutschen Patch installiert, trotzdem geht es nicht?
Was nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (10. Juli 2008)

Welche Veersion hast du denn?

Ist ja meisst so das halt Patches ne gewisse version vorraus benötigen. Wenn du Beispielsweise nen Patch hast V 1.08-> 1.11b dann kannste damit kein 1.03 Patchen (z.B.) weil die entsprechende Versionen evtl entsprechende Teile nicht hat oder zuviel hat.


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

DontTouch schrieb:


> Welche Veersion hast du denn?
> 
> Ist ja meisst so das halt Patches ne gewisse version vorraus benötigen. Wenn du Beispielsweise nen Patch hast V 1.08-> 1.11b dann kannste damit kein 1.03 Patchen (z.B.) weil die entsprechende Versionen evtl entsprechende Teile nicht hat oder zuviel hat.



Hab jez das Spiel reinstalliert und hab also der ganz ersten Patch drauf... Gibt es nich sowas wie nen Fullpatch 1.11b ?


----------



## Steinmetz666 (10. Juli 2008)

hi,
du musst schritt für schritt hochpatchen wie oben schon geschrieben,ich hab zb von no patch also normale installation auf 1.08 gepatcht und dan auf 1.11b.
Musst du einfach mal auspropieren,google einfach mal nach d2 lod patches gibt da ne seite da kann man alle patches runterladen bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen^^
Musst dich da langsam ranpatchen^^(;
In diesem sinne viel erfolg

Ps: Musst schauen das das auch die lod patches sind und net für classic glaub die älteren patches gibt es für classic und lod

Edit sagt ich musst mir nur 2 patches runterladen kommt aber drauf an wie alt deine InstallationsVersion ist, kann sein das da schon patches mit drauf waren.


----------



## oneq (10. Juli 2008)

Ein weiteres nützliches Tool ist meiner Meinung nach der "Hero Editor". Mit dem kann man im SP komplette Charaktere auf beliebigem Level mit beliebiger Ausrüstung erstellen. Lohnt sich evtl. für alle Bnet-Spieler, da sie dadurch erfahren, was maximal aus einem Char herausgeholt werden kann, bzw. wie sich welches Item auswirkt.


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Ein weiteres nützliches Tool ist meiner Meinung nach der "Hero Editor". Mit dem kann man im SP komplette Charaktere auf beliebigem Level mit beliebiger Ausrüstung erstellen. Lohnt sich evtl. für alle Bnet-Spieler, da sie dadurch erfahren, was maximal aus einem Char herausgeholt werden kann, bzw. wie sich welches Item auswirkt.



Gibt es nen Editor für die neuste Version? Finde echt keine!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den Link vorerst entfernt, da ich mich noch im Unklaren befinde, inwieweit das überhaupt von Blizzard genehmigt ist. An Addons zu Diablo2 kann ich mich nämlich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (10. Juli 2008)

@noxiel finde ich irgendwie übertrieben weil für mods macht blizzard sogar eigne server auf und das ist ein solospieler addon was im b-net nicht funktioniert kann man sich nicht mit einloggen.
Aber naja ich finde schon strange wenn hier addons für wow erlaubt wo man qausi mit cheatet und erze etc speichert aber ein reines  SOLOplayer addon halte ich wohl nicht für einen cheat hack oder anderes!!!!
Ist halt eine möglichkeit für soloplayer zu mulen und die q die nur im b-net funzen zu starten!(Wie gesagt im b-net funktioniert das nicht ist auch vom macher gewollt deswegen versteh ich das nicht so ganz)Aber naja ich hab das wohl nicht so endscheiden aber irgendwie finde ich das lachhaft wenn ich hier nen trainer oder ein hackprogramm gepostet hätte womit ich daten im b-net verändern kann hätte ich das ja verstanden aber so wenn um eine reine SOLOPLAYER sache geht,kann ich das nicht verstehn aber du magst mir bestimmt mal deinen genauen beweggründe darlegen!

In diesem sinne 

MFG 
Der Steinmetz


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Steinmetz666 schrieb:


> @noxiel finde ich irgendwie übertrieben weil für mods macht blizzard sogar eigne server auf und das ist ein solospieler addon was im b-net nicht funktioniert kann man sich nicht mit einloggen.
> Aber naja ich finde schon strange wenn hier addons für wow erlaubt wo man qausi mit cheatet und erze etc speichert aber ein reines  SOLOplayer addon halte ich wohl nicht für einen cheat hack oder anderes!!!!
> Ist halt eine möglichkeit für soloplayer zu mulen und die q die nur im b-net funzen zu starten!(Wie gesagt im b-net funktioniert das nicht ist auch vom macher gewollt deswegen versteh ich das nicht so ganz)Aber naja ich hab das wohl nicht so endscheiden aber irgendwie finde ich das lachhaft wenn ich hier nen trainer oder ein hackprogramm gepostet hätte womit ich daten im b-net verändern kann hätte ich das ja verstanden aber so wenn um eine reine SOLOPLAYER sache geht,kann ich das nicht verstehn aber du magst mir bestimmt mal deinen genauen beweggründe darlegen!
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinen Satz aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass "vorerst" Bestandteil dieser Konstellation war. Ich habe mich ein wenig informiert und auch mit der Foren-Führung gesprochen. Solange sich das Addon nur auf den Solospieler bezieht ist auch alles in Ordnung und der Link ist wieder da. 

Frohes Spielen


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

Cool, jetzt kann ich ja auch ne Antwort auf meine vorhin gestellte Frage bekommen, oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## Steinmetz666 (10. Juli 2008)

Jo cool das ging ja schnell ich wollte hier auch niemanden zum cheaten animieren oder dazu trainer zu benutzen oder sonstiges ich wollt einfach nur den spielspass von solospielern ein wenig erhöhen weil jeder kennt das das die kiste nie groß genug ist und man irgendwelche items wegschmeißen muss oder auch keine möglichkeit diese an twinks weiter zu geben.
Weil da macht ja schon einen großteil des games aus die jagd nach items.
Naja in diesem sinne bedanke ich mich dan für die schnelle klärung und so und wünsch allen ein fröhliches metzeln und viele grüne und goldene drops^^


----------



## DontTouch (10. Juli 2008)

69Anel69 schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt kann ich ja auch ne Antwort auf meine vorhin gestellte Frage bekommen, oder etwa doch nicht?



http://diablo3.ingame.de/downloads/patches.php



> Diablo2 Patches
> 
> Hier findet Ihr alle Patches zu Diablo2 in chronologischer Reihenfolge. Um auf die aktuelle Version zu patchen genügt der Download des aktuellsten Patches, die Patches bauen also nicht aufeinander auf:



OK, dacht wäre anders, sry


----------



## Steinmetz666 (10. Juli 2008)

@69Anel69 kp mit editoren kenn ich mich nicht aus aber was hast du davon wenn du dir direkt nen char auf 99 mit dem besten eq erstellst machst du dir doch selbst das game kaputt^^


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

Steinmetz666 schrieb:


> @69Anel69 kp mit editoren kenn ich mich nicht aus aber was hast du davon wenn du dir direkt nen char auf 99 mit dem besten eq erstellst machst du dir doch selbst das game kaputt^^


 
Hab Diablo schon 2x durch und kb jez nochma zu leveln.. will einfach sehen was jede klasse so drauf hat


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

DontTouch schrieb:


> http://diablo3.ingame.de/downloads/patches.php




Danke Herr DontTouch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (10. Juli 2008)

Hat wer schon die Mod mit 1.12 getestet?

MfG



Edit:
Nein, funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Steinmetz666 (11. Juli 2008)

hi plugy funktioniert nur bis zur V 1,11b musst gegebenfalls neu installieren und selber patchen, weiter oben hatt jemand nen link gepostet wo du dir die patches runterladen kannnst


----------



## Steinmetz666 (18. Juli 2008)

Was vielleicht noch ganz interesant ist das man mit plugy auch diablo mehrfach starten kann und dabei seine savegames in verschiedne ordner ablegen kann,also das man wenn man sich mit 4 chars ein game erstellt auch alle nacher die xp etc
kriegen und nich nur der der das game zuerst gestartet hatt.
So kann man sich dan qausi selber ziehn macht vielleicht in späteren lvl sinn wenn einer eurer chars zu schwach ist, ab hölle wird das dan wohl relevant vorher kommt man eigentlich mit jedem chatr gut durch aber ab hölle wird es echt hart finde ich .


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

wenn ich diablo neu installiere um nicht so weit zu pathcne kann ich die savegames dann einfahc in die ordner reinschieben und ich kann weiterspielen wo ich aufgehört hab?


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das müsste funktionieren ich weiß nicht ob die patchversion sich auf deine savegames auswirkt wenn du zb vorher 1.12 gespielt hast oder so.
Aber ich behaupt mal das müsste funktionieren,aber ich sag mal versuch macht klug^^

In diesem sinne viel erfolg beim patchen und beim zoggen


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

wenn ich pech hab und des nicht funktioniert muss ich dann wieder neu anfangen '? oder dann einfach wieder voll aufpatchen und weiterzoggen ? hab da leider keine erfahrung....

achja wo find ich dann z.b den patch 1.10 auf ner offiziellen seite? bin nicht so der freund von drittanbietern und hab bis jetzt nur den neuesten patch gefunden..


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Juli 2008)

Du kannst das addon bis 1.11 b benutzen nur 1.12 funzt nicht.

Kp wo die patches gibt wenn du die aber von ner fanseite runterlädst passt das eigentlich müsste jetzt auch suchen wo es den auf der offiziellen seite gibt und da bin ich zu faul für^^

denke mal der link weiter oben ist sauber kannst ja auch die patchdatei nochmal mit antivir oder spybot checken wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst.

Zu der haubtfrage kopiere deine savegames auf den desk oder sonstwo hin installier neu reinkopieren und falls es nicht funzt, mit den chars wieder auf 1.12 patchen und ales funzt wieder.


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

dein wort in gottes ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich versuchs, wenns nicht klappt werd ich wohl erst mal nicht weiter diablo spielen ^^ weil i-wie kiene lust hab wieder komplett neu anzufangen


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Juli 2008)

Du kannst auf jeden fall deine chars weiter spieln keine angst (;


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

dann ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

so also das mit dem patch 1.11 klappt nur i-wie bring ichs net ferig mit dem addon wenn ihc die exe datei starte geht zwar das spiel los aber wenn ich einloggen will kommt ne fehlermeldung und das psiel stürzt   ab hast du vll ne ahnung an was das liegen könnte?^^


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

oh man von forum benutzen wird man faul ^^ 2 min herumprobiert und schon klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super danke jetzt kann ich endlihc mein feuerressi und blitztressiset für diablo und seine schergen richtig sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Juli 2008)

Gz dan viel spaß beim zoggen mit plugy kann man auf jeden fall ne menge sachen machen aber besten finde ich immer noch die gemeinsame schatzkiste  (:


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe für Diablo nie nen addon gebraucht oder würde es jetzt brauchen wenn ichs nochmal spielen würde^^


----------



## Zanda (24. Juli 2008)

naja es geht ja nur um den platz nun kann man vorallem als neuanfänger alles mal aufheben und kann gucken was man brauhcne kann später oder was nicht .... als alter diablo spieler kann man warscheinlih schon ziemlihc gut differenzieren.... ich habs ja nur wegen dem inventar genommen net wegen dem chars erstellen (was ich auch nicht machen werde das versaut sonst das spiel!)


----------



## Steinmetz666 (24. Juli 2008)

Mit plugy kann man eh keine chars erstellen das geht nur mit anderen programmen.


----------



## Zanda (24. Juli 2008)

achso^^ naja ich bin glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke nochma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steinmetz666 (24. Juli 2008)

Np freut mich wenn ich dir deinen spielspass vergrößern konnte(: 
So erstmal ne kanne bier aufmachen gerade feierabend

Dan viele gute loots, was noch ganz interesant ist vielleicht du kannst auch die runenwörter aktivieren die sonst nur in ladder oder closed b-net funzen


----------



## Zanda (24. Juli 2008)

sry wenn ich frag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber  Runen ?    wo? wie? was? wer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße zanda


----------



## Steinmetz666 (24. Juli 2008)

Da guckst du am besten mal bei indiablo oder d2 network etc.
Die runen findest du im spielverlauf manche ziemlich oft manche garnicht ):
Meine besten sind bis jetzt so Hel Io Dol Sol und massig von den niedrigen runen
damit kannst du die dan qausi selbst einen sehr mächtigen gegenstand erstellen,
du musst aber die runen in der richtigen reihenfolge und in einen gegenstand mit genau der anzahl von sockeln 
einsetzen.


----------



## Zanda (24. Juli 2008)

achso die meinst du ^^ die kenn ich scho *gg*


----------

